# SV  " fried " chicken breast



## chopsaw (Feb 5, 2017)

Bought the Anova a few weeks ago . Wanted to try this . 3 boneless skinless breast cut the small end off , and pounded the large end to about the same thickness .

Simple  garlic salt and black pepper . In the bath @ 145 for 2 hours or so . Then double dip in seasoned flour and into a hot pan just to brown it up .

Came out great .

Kids were out and about , not sure when they were gonna be home . So this style of cooking works awesome for me . They walk in the door ,,, flour ,, brown , eat .













0120171701.jpg



__ chopsaw
__ Feb 5, 2017


















0120171703.jpg



__ chopsaw
__ Feb 5, 2017






 













0120171709.jpg



__ chopsaw
__ Feb 5, 2017


















0120171839.jpg



__ chopsaw
__ Feb 5, 2017


















0120171846.jpg



__ chopsaw
__ Feb 5, 2017






Chop


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 6, 2017)

They look real good!

I haven't tried chicken breast yet, but it's certainly on the list.

Al


----------



## disco (Feb 6, 2017)

Looks terrific!

Disco


----------



## gnatboy911 (Feb 6, 2017)

Great idea! I did some chicken breasts, same time and temp. Finished them in a hot grill. Very tasty. I like your way also, gonna have to try it.


----------

